# Transline2000 Simulation



## ARA (14 September 2009)

Hallo Leute!
Gibt es die Möglichkeit, Transline2000 in einer Art "Simulation" laufen zu lassen? Ich bräuchte nämlich von meinem Projekt die "Screen-Shots" der Bilder und hab keine PCU50 vorrätig. Ich dachte da eventuell an eine Virtuelle Maschine, in die ich den Ghostabzug der PCU50 einspiele...
Zur Info: Transline 2000 HMI Pro CS Version 07.01.00.06


----------



## HaDi (15 September 2009)

Ich glaube nicht, dass du den Ghost-Abzug einer PCU50 so ohne Weiteres in einer virtuellen Maschine zum Laufen bekommst, die Hardwareunterschiede führen wahrscheinlich dazu, dass das Ding nicht mal bootet.
Ohne Installation wird das, glaube ich, nicht gehen.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## bike (15 September 2009)

Du kannst versuchen die RT auf deinem Rechner zu installieren.
Oder als Alternative mach doch von den Projektierungsbildern ein Screenshot.
Das geht ganz gut, mache ich auch so.


bike


----------



## ARA (16 September 2009)

Hallo HaDi!
Stimmt! Das mit dem Ghost funktioniert tatsächlich nicht. Ist wohl doch auf die richtige Hardware angewiesen...

@bike
Den Screenshot wollte ich ja machen, geht aber leider nicht ohne dass die Runtime läuft und die wiederum läuft auf meinem Arbeitsplatz-PC nicht, sondern nur auf einer PCU50.


----------



## quax (16 September 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

man kann natürlich auch die HMI Advance Oberfläche,die auf einer PCU50 läuft, auf einem "normalen" PC installieren. Wir machen das zu IBN Zwecken schon seit Jahren, weil wir nicht an jeder unserer Anlagen PCU50 haben sondern vielfach nur HT6 oder HT8.
In diese Oberfläche kann man auch TL2000 integrieren.
Versucht worden ist das bei uns in der Firma, hat auch funktioniert, wurde aber nicht mehr weiterverfolgt.

Gruss

quax


----------



## ARA (16 September 2009)

Hallo quax,
klingt interessant! Werd ich ausprobieren. Ich muss allerdings erst mal nach der HMI Advanced Soft suchen..
:grin:


----------



## ARA (17 September 2009)

Guten Morgen quax,
hab gerade versucht die HMI Advanced zu installieren. Hat leider nicht geklappt, da die PCU50 nicht gefunden wurde!
Kannst du mir sagen, welche Version (evtl. die MLFB) ihr für die Installation auf einem "normalen PC" verwendet habt? 

Gruß


----------



## HaDi (17 September 2009)

Du brauchst die Version für PC/PG:

6FC5253-0BX40-0AG0 : aktueller SW-Stand
6FC5253-6BX40-4AG0 : SW-Stand 6.4
6FC5253-7BX40-1AG0 : SW-Stand 7.1
6FC5253-7BX40-2AG0 : SW-Stand 7.2
6FC5253-7BX40-3AG0 : SW-Stand 7.3
6FC5253-7BX40-5AG0 : SW-Stand 7.5
6FC5253-7BX40-6AG0 : SW-Stand 7.6

!!! ohne Gewähr !!!

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## ARA (17 September 2009)

Werd mich mal gleich auf die Suche nach der Soft. machen.
Das Ergebnis werde ich dann posten.
Besten Dank!


----------

